# 2006 Facia Removal



## Spliff76 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi All
Has anybody removed the dash facia of a X-trail sport 2006?
I cannot find any screws so i am guessing its just cliped on?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I thought I already answered this one before...


yes.... here it is:
http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/113959-xtrail-dashboard-please-help.html


----------



## Spliff76 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks i did see that post but was unsure of a couple of points.
What is a pawl?


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

*Radio removal help - 2002 sport 2.0*

Hi folks
can I ask a real dummy question?
just got my Nokia hands free kit, but need to remove the radio to connect the power and mute facility.
How do I get the radio out? I have searched and found that it is easy - "2 out of 5 hardness!" but cant find any idiots instructions. Can someone help please?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

See above posts...


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

thanks Valboo


----------



## FATFACE (Sep 23, 2006)

Do you just prise it off with a screwdriver - I'm not understanding what a pawl does either!
Sorry for being a dummy!


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

pawl (pôl) pronunciation
n.
A hinged or pivoted device adapted to fit into a notch of a ratchet wheel to impart forward motion or prevent backward motion.


I assume that it is a latch or tag which locates into the front facia. It must be a colonial expression.

I think this comes under the "you can make something foolproof - but never truly idiot proof "
I think maybe a real dummies guide could be of use here.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

I seem to have a slight problem - my dash is nothing like the one shown above. 

hopefully here are a couple of pics of my set-up. If anyone can help with removal instructions, so I can get to radio controls, it would be much appreciated. :idhitit:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Your dash is a Series I which is even easier to remove 

Open the left hand-side cooler box and you will see a bolt there, un-screw that bolt and then unclip the silver facia by pulling it towards you.

Tip: Tilt the steering wheel all the way down so you can easily remove the facia.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> Your dash is a Series I which is even easier to remove
> 
> Open the left hand-side cooler box and you will see a bolt there, un-screw that bolt and then unclip the silver facia by pulling it towards you.
> 
> Tip: Tilt the steering wheel all the way down so you can easily remove the facia.


obsolutely Ace! Thanks Jalal - aint it easy when you know how?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Glad it worked


----------

